# Gonal F - DRUG ALERT CLASS 4 MEDICINES DEFECT INFORMATION



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'd like to thank JJ1 for highlighting the report on the MHRA homepage.

*Gonal-F 900 IU/1.5ml solution for injection in a pre-filled pen*

More information here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/525/102/

MHRA - PDF document :
http://www.mhra.gov.uk/home/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dDocName=CON033599&RevisionSelectionMethod=LatestReleased


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

before anyone panics, the medication itself IS *NOT *FAULTY. There has merely been a typo in the _title _on the inxn leaflet regarding the volume of meds per syringe... it says 900 IU/0.5ml. when it should say 900 IU/*1*.5ml.

Everything else is correct:

_The error in the package leaflet should not affect the dosage of Gonal-F administered to the patient as the package leaflet clearly specifies that the dose on the pen should be set in IU and not by volume._

quote from Alison Bunce, Pharmaceutical Assessor,DMRC

xxx


----------

